# mitchells cut



## kevo21 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am new to saltwater fishing and going down there this Sunday to wade on the Sargent side what lures would you throw this time of year for trout or redfish.


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Depends on conditions at the time you're fishing... here is a helpful chart to give you ideas. Pumpkinseed w/chartreuse tail has been doing me well in the late summer conditions...


----------

